# Celebrity Baby Name or Computer Virus?



## frocher (Apr 5, 2009)

Can you tell the difference?  I couldn't. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Celebrity Baby Name or Computer Virus


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 5, 2009)

I got 10 out of 12...And I guessed at 95% of them...had no clue


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Apr 5, 2009)

Got 62% correct, i guess on all of them except for 4 :\


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 5, 2009)

i only missed one!  celebrities are stupid!


----------



## mizuki~ (Apr 6, 2009)

58% 7/12
LOL Jermajesty & Pilot Inspecktor?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Celebrities think they can get away with everything


----------



## HockeyChick04 (Apr 6, 2009)

75%. I knew 2 of them but the others were a complete shot in the dark. I love weird little quizzes like that. Nice find 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 9, 2009)

Score: 67% (8 out of 12)!

Jermajesty.. /palmface 
The Jacksons are really into naming their kids after themselves but with a royal twist. /palmface


----------



## kittykit (Apr 10, 2009)

I scored 62%! Will you name your son 'Pilot Inspektor'??? *lol*


----------



## nunu (Apr 10, 2009)

I got 58% lol.


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 11, 2009)

Score: 67% better than I thought!!

My sister is having a boy and some of the names that they have picked out for that baby are so terrible.  Some of these names would be better than what they have picked out.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Apr 11, 2009)

OMG... only 7/12.  What are they thinking?  These poors kids have to LIVE with those names.  I would think it's bad enough being a celebrities kid but doing it with a messed up name...crazy!!


----------



## mommy22girls (Apr 13, 2009)

8 out of 12.  Not bad.


----------

